# nocturnal airway obstruction



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2010)

How would you code this? Nocturnal upper airway obstruction with sleep disordered breathing and nasal obstruction. Contributing factors including tonsillar and adenoid hypertrophy.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Could it possibly be interpreted as Obstructive Sleep Apnea?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,
I think for nocturnal airway obstruction is 519.8, and 478.19 ,780.59.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I would think that a code from 327.20-327.29, or 780.57, followed by 474.10 would be more specific, if they're applicable.


----------

